# Tasker question



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a HTC Thunderbolt with Thundershed 1.6. I use the pattern lock and I am trying to figure out how to get a toggle button that will switch it on and off. There's one called LockPattern OnOff but the latest version doesn't actually toggle the lock. How can I use Tasker to do that?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You'll need this plugin https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5pbnRhbmdpYmxlb2JqZWN0LnNlY3VyZXNldHRpbmdzLnBsdWdpbiJd


----------



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

I still do'nt get it. That app is a little confusing.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

That's just a plugin that allows tasker to, among other things, toggle pattern lock. You're going to want to make a widget, and when setting up what that widget will do, go to plugins and that app should show up.

It's been awhile since I've used tasker, so the UI is probably different from what I remember.


----------

